# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Can someone tell me...

## hill29479

What kind of frog is this? It was found in southern South Carolina. 
Thank you, 
Jen

----------


## Alex Shepack

Most likely it is a Grey Tree Frog (either _Hyla versicolor_ or _Hyla chrysoscelis_).  The best way to tell would be to look on the insides of the legs.  Grey Tree Frogs have orange/yellow flash colors.  There is a possibility it could be _Hyla avivoca_, but i'm fairly certain it is a Grey Tree Frog. 

Best,
Alex

----------



----------


## Amy

Is the skin bumpy at all?  It looks so smooth in that picture...that is what is throwing me off from the gray tree frog.  Seems likely that's what it is though.

----------


## hill29479

Thank you both... it's skin is smooth and I knew from the feet it was a tree frog. I was thinking it was a Grey Tree Frog after searching some pics, just wanted to make sure. It does have that flash of yellow on it's legs as well. 
Jen

----------

